# CC or C&CC, or neither ??



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi.
Without a doubt, this is a wonderful club, but I also joined C&CC in case I wanted access to their CS 's.
As it turns out, we haven't used any, and I probably wont renew.

I'm tempted to have a go at the Caravan Club instead, we have friends who are members and they say they prefer it for the events and social calender, which I agree does look better.
I prefer not to pay high pitch charges when there are plenty of private sites charging less.

We are relatively new, so I am asking opinions of you more seasoned motorhomers on whether you think one club is any better than the other, or perhaps neither are worth it.

Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I suppose everybody is different. Ten years ago, we did use CC sites, along with theb odd small private site, then we started wilding and used less and less.
We then joined the C & CC so that we could use their dump and fill facilities, but we never did use them.
Over later years, we have only used the CC for ferry deals, and not stayed on a site for a few years. We did last year use Braithwait Fold for a few nights, but that was all.
We kept both clubs as a just in case, and it would have been cheaper to pay for a ferry than pay for the clubs.
We have recently come ouit of the CC and our C & CC membership is due.
Mostly, we now go abroad, or use places such as Millers Aire.
I certainly can't justify high season or for that matter mid season club site prices.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We are members of both, we use the CLs and CSs both have small sites in areas we visit often and it saves us money.
We have been to temporary holiday sites with both, often much nearer the eg beach than official sites. the grandchildren enjoy making new friends and meeting up with ones they have met previously.
Have only used CC once for booking a ferry, despite being told TOTAL length of vehicle, including bike racks and bikes, they managed to book at what i assume is the manufacturers data for length.
We were not amused at the surcharge when we booked in. Took price to more than if we had booked direct with correct dimensions :evil: 
Prefer the spontanaiety of C&CC rallies where it is rare to have to pre-book.

Sue


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

CC........ CL's and midweek discounts on sites.
Travel insurance etc.

Many years and never a problem.

Don't do 'social'....each to his/her own :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

RX12 said:


> Snip : I also joined C&CC in case I wanted access to their CS 's.
> As it turns out, we haven't used any, and I probably wont renew.


Hi

We belong to all the clubs ...but that's not why I am posting in your thread.... I am going to suggest that you stay a member of the C&CC club and give the D A Meets and Temporary holiday sites a try. To do this you do need to have a van that is capable of being used for a few days without a hook up ...but that is easily arranged.

I often hear folks say ...we don't do rallies as we don't do "social"... and by the way I am not having a pop at EJB who posted just before me :wink: .... we do not do "social" either.... we are not anti social but when we go away and stay at an organised club meet we don't go for the dancing, the bingo :lol: or any other social activity, we go because the place that the event is held at is a place we want to visit.

Many THS and DA meets are in nice places that it is only possible to stay at when those events are organised ...so why not, like us , make use of them.

When I say we don't socialise I don't mean that we are totally antisocial and if there is something organised that looks interesting we may join in... we do though always show our appreciation to the organisers,...and always say a thank you personally to them before we take our leave.

MHF meets and rallies are, of course, good too and as far as I have seen ...other than saying hello when you arrive and goodbye when you leave you don't have to "socialise" if you don't want to.

Mike


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Mike, We simply go our own way...on our own! :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

In my opinion the C&CC membership fee is worth it if only for their Temporary Holiday Sites. This year we have stayed at good locations in Lymington, Brixham, New Milton and Weymouth. Well stewarded and secure for about £9 a night. I also attended a rally at Winchester Cricket Club which is a great venue.
Each to their own of course but the OP did ask for opinions of others and that is mine.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> snipped :: I also attended a rally at Winchester Cricket Club which is a great venue.


Sorry for going Off Topic but after reading Rayc I just had to post this.... :lol:

We have been there, just a nice short walk into town ....and we met this guy with his pet pig :lol:

[fullalbumimg:010cc35f17]314[/fullalbumimg:010cc35f17]


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm CC but probably won't renew next year.

We've not seen any great discounts on the ones we've used and haven't even been asked for proof of membership at a couple of sites.

Just my peculiar sense of humour .......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you use CL's a lot then the CC has quite a lot more than the C&CC. Thats all we are members for. Never been on one of their sites. I would probably get chucked off.  

What a lot of people overlook is the CC has a Great Days Out guide and loads of vouchers for discounts at attractions. For example a couple of winters ago we did the Isle of Wight and the south coast. We got into the National Motor Museum at Beaulieu for two for one so saved at least £15. If your doing a UK tour you could well save the membership just using those vouchers although I dont think they are quite as good as they were.

I can usually save a few quid (not much) on Ferry tickets.

Beware of reading the Club magazine though. Its so toe curlingly bad its almost funny.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We are in both. As barryd said the vouchers are very good and can save quite a bit. We also love sites like these - if I can insert them.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Both clubs have good and bad points. If you tour in the UK a lot of the time belong to both. If like us we used to tour in Europe using aires and stelplatz we did not belong to either. Now we are confined to the UK most of the time worst luck we have re-joined both.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are in both, C&CC for the breakdown cover with the RAC. 

The magazines are sort of OK, but I doubt many read them through, although occasionally there is some good info.

Peter


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

We are in both and certainly think the CC is worth it for the ferry booking, we usually go Hull Zeebrugge which is expensive crossing so more chance to save.

Also use the CL and CS network of smaller sites and the odd rally THS are good value as well.

Martin


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

[quote="barryd"
Beware of reading the Club magazine though. Its so toe curlingly bad its almost funny.[/quote]

Barry same goes for lots of club magazines, but have to agree, part of the reason i maintain membership lol

Sue


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We don't use either, but we do most of our MHing abroad, where sites are usually cheaper.

We do use the ACSI card.

We're not anti-social, and have made many good friends through meeting on sites. But we don't like being organised by someone else, and some CC sites seem a bit regimented.

Ferry discounts don't mean much to us either, cos we always use the tunnel.

Each to their own!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are members of the CC but only as the few sites in the UK we use are theirs and the house insurance 90 day away thingy is very useful......agree with previous poster about their magazine, it really is dire.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

CC for us but only to use the CLs 

Some beautiful locations although one or two are charging quite highly

A few times we have arrived at a CL to find its on the side of a campsite
With 20 or so places rather than 5

Maybe for advertising

Still by and large have enjoyed the CL sites, informal , although the last one was full of sheep, not good if it rains on all the sheep droppings :lol: 

aldra


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Newbie CL CS ??


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

these are the small sites of 5 vans

CLs if a member of the CC club

CS if a member of C and C Cub

Aldra

I think
But

Someone will be along in a moment to correct it if necessary :lol: :lol: 

I love this site


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

There are quite a few additional discounts with the CC, e.g. M6 toll where you only pay the car price and a 20% discount at Roadchef service areas.

The CC magazine is by no means perfect, but it's streets ahead of the disjointed, superficial, juvenile... shall I go on? offering of the C&CC. Oh and don't get me started on their latest ludicrous pricing 'structure'!

Roger


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Aldra is right!  

C L stands for Certificated Location and C S for Certificated Site. Some organisations such as the Clubs are able to certify small sites for up to five places for caravans or motorhomes without the need for the owner to get planning permission. I think the minimum requirement for a CL or CS is that there is fresh water available and somewhere to dump waste water and empty toilet cassette or tank. Many though also have electric hook-up, showers etc.

Being a member of one of the clubs gives you access to their small sites, though some people say that they have managed to get on a CL or CS without being asked for proof of membership.


Chris


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for your comments everyone.
I'm beginning to lean towards the CC instead of C&CC and see whether the local region is more active there.

I assume you dont get tenters in the CC ?, but whats the welcome like for Motorhomers ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

RX12 said:


> T
> I assume you dont get tenters in the CC ?, but whats the welcome like for Motorhomers ?


You will see plenty of them at both on the national site network and local Centre rallies.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm a member of both and everything considered, they both offer good value for money. Of course like every other organisation, there will be experiences of poor service, but the benefits outweigh the negative aspects. The annual membership is recouped by various benefits already mentioned. I have personally benefitted from reduced tolls on M6, age discount etc etc.
Today I was online at CC site, booking for next year. There was a problem with the site and I couldn't access the booking pages. I noticed the chat facility so clicked on that. Immediately someone replied and very quickly sorted out the issue and processed my bookings there and then.
I am appreciative of that facility on the site. Very impressed!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For us access to the small sites is the main attraction

We have spent some lovely periods in glorious surroundings 

And even sheep droppings have not deterred

I just ban Him and the dog from the van

Peace, perfect peace

Aldra :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

If rallies or meets are your thing andbIf you want flexibility when choosing where to go and when then the C&CC meets and THS's win hands down over the CC events because no booking in advance is required for 99% of the meets ...for us that is so important. 


Mike


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

John & Christine,

Tents are allowed on a few CC sites, details are in the handbook.

We've never encountered any problems as motorhomers, and on many sites at this time of year, motorhomes outnumber caravans.

Roger


----------

